# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Book "Deep Learning", Ian Goodfellow, Yoshua Bengio, Aaron Courville, December 9, 2016

## Airicist

Book "Deep Learning"

by Ian Goodfellow, Yoshua Bengio, Aaron Courville
December 9, 2016

"Deep Learning" on Amazon

----------

